# iMovie/miniDVD question



## cdessi (Apr 25, 2006)

Recently family members chipped in to buy my fiancé and a new Sony camera that uses mini dvd's.  I've been trying to edit my most recent home movies in imovieHD, and it isn't even detecting the camera when I connect with the fire wire Sony provided. I've been reading other message boards that state that these Sony mini DVD's cannot be edited.  I am curious if anyone knows of any software I can purchase to aid in this process? I think it would be a nice short cut instead of having to return a camera that I've already shot on?  Any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 25, 2006)

Take it back to the store and exchange it for a DV Camera or sell it on Ebay and buy a DV camera.

Sorry, but I think that's your only choice for now.


----------



## cdessi (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for the note...seems to be the concensus...what a scam..


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 25, 2006)

cdessi said:
			
		

> .... I've been reading other message boards that state that these Sony mini DVD's cannot be edited. ...


I urge everyone to stay as far away from miniDVD camcorders unless you absolutely positively certain that you will never ever want to edit your video. The thing to remember is that miniDVDs are _DVD_s. DVDs are the end product of the video editing process, not the source material. That's the bad news. The good news is that you should be able to edit miniDVD content just as you edit that _Brokeback Mountain_ DVD. Try *Handbrake* or some other DVD ripping utility. Of course, you will need a tray-loading optical drive. If you have a slot-loading drive, you are SOL.


----------



## Jrod (May 15, 2006)

Sorry it's so late. But better late then never!

I have had luck using toast 7 for converting my MiniDVD to DV format. Open toast the click on the VIDEO tab, then open the submenu to the left and click on media, There your dvd should show up. Drag the dvd from that menu into the main toast window (drag video file or pictures into this area). once this has finished, click on the export button & choose dv format. This is the video that will open on IMOVIE, IDVD. Hope this helps!


----------



## John Thomas (May 16, 2006)

I bought a Sony Handycam DVD403 when my Canon ZR-20 bit the dust (problem: wouldn't rewind tapes-- sound familiar?).  I tried the above solutions.  I thought I had it solved when Toast was able to successfully convert smallish VOB files to a QuickTime dv file for imovie.  Later I tried a full miniDVD and Toast wouldn't handle it, though I forget what it did instead-- maybe it hung on me.

 There's an app that sells for $US25 that seems to work perfectly reliably: DVDxDV.  You can download a trial version to get an idea of the quality of the output.  Don't kid yourself-- quality is going to be the issue here.  Dv camcorders like the Canon firewire/Mac-compatible ones feed raw, unprocessed, full-quality video into imovie.  What you'll be getting with my solution has been compressed by the handycam and further processed by DVDxDV.  The key, I think is to try to get a Sony that's touted as having very good video.  So do your homework; read reviews.  Don't jump in unaware.

That said, I think the DVD403 is a great value and the miniDVDs are easily more convenient than dv tapes.


----------



## worthingtc (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, so as I read this, and I hope I am wrong, I have a Canon DC22 miniDV camera that is absolutely NO good to me because it is not compatible with the Mac and iMovie or iPhoto.

Is this correct?  If it is, I was sold a bill of goods.  Mac compatible, to me, means I can use it like my JVC or two other Canon digital cameras.  

If I am wrong, and I can use it, can someone help?  I cannot get iMovie to recognize that I even have a camera attached and I think by finalizing the two DVDs that we did have done, I have prevented us from ever putting them in a movie--with decent quality.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 17, 2007)

worthingtc said:


> Ok, so as I read this, and I hope I am wrong, I have a Canon DC22 miniDV camera that is absolutely NO good to me because it is not compatible with the Mac and iMovie or iPhoto.


miniDV and miniDVD are two entirely different media. miniDV is digital video tape. It is the format for editable consumer and low-end professional video. miniDVD is a small DVD that is intended to be popped out of your camcorder and into your tray-loading DVD player.



worthingtc said:


> ...  If it is, I was sold a bill of goods.  Mac compatible, to me, means I can use it like my JVC or two other Canon digital cameras.


Get over yourself. The formats supported by *iMovie* have been well-advertised since the product was introduced. Your have a responsibility as a consumer to spend your money on the products that fit your needs.

That said, *iMovie 08* has expanded its list of supported formats to include MPEG-2, the format used to record DVDs and miniDVDs. Despite the fact that *iMovie 08* can edit miniDVD, it is not a good choice for users who want to edit their video. 



worthingtc said:


> If I am wrong, and I can use it, can someone help?  I cannot get iMovie to recognize that I even have a camera attached and I think by finalizing the two DVDs that we did have done, I have prevented us from ever putting them in a movie--with decent quality. ...


Take the miniDVD out of your camcorder and insert it into your tray-loading optical drive.


----------



## worthingtc (Dec 17, 2007)

MisterMe

   Ok...Ok...You are right.  I misstated the type of camera--it is a MiniDVD.  Wasn't the DC20 a MiniDVD and predecessor of the DC22?

    I thought I had looked everywhere when researching the camera.  I guess what I did not do was go to Apple's website to see what cameras are supported.  Even there, I have seen a list of older ones and surely they cannot keep up.  The mfg, however, stated that it was Mac compatible.  It was on me, and I admit that, for not reading further to see that it was only compatible for still pictures.

    Thanks for your advice.  I will look back to JVC and make sure I do my research a little better next time.  I am also going to look at upgrading to iMovie '08 and spending the $70 before I go and buy a new camera.

Jeff


----------



## worthingtc (Dec 29, 2007)

Update on the camera.

I wrote a letter to the Pres of Canon USA and sent an email version of it to their Customer Advocate.  I received a call two days later.

They apologized for the confusion on the specifications and offered to send me their HV20 High Def miniDV camcorder as a direct exchange.  I researched the camera and called them back.

They even paid for all overnight shipping.

Now THAT'S customer service.


----------



## worthingtc (Jan 5, 2008)

Canon exchanged my DC22 for their HD Camcorder HV20.  It is amazing.  Now, I guess I have to upgrade my computer to process the HD content.  Wow.  What a great camcorder this one is.

Jeff


----------

